# Watson to Seattle for Flip and others?



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

From realgm.
_
Murray For Watson? 
29th December, 2005 - 7:06 am 
The News Tribune - The SuperSonics and Denver Nuggets are discussing a trade that would send Ronald “Flip” Murray to Denver and bring former Sonics guard Earl Watson to Seattle, sources said Wednesday. 

It is unclear if a trade will be consummated because the Nuggets (14-15) are talking with other teams in an attempt to upgrade a roster that many – including coach George Karl – predicted would win the Northwest Division. 

Sonics general manager Rick Sund could not be reached for comment. 

The Sonics would have to include several other players to complete a deal because Murray earns $895,000. Under terms of the collective bargaining agreement, the salaries of players traded must be within 15 percent of each another. Watson, who signed a five-year, $29 million deal this summer, earns $5 million this season. 

If the Sonics put together an offer of Murray, Mikki Moore, Rick Brunson and Mateen Cleaves or Reggie Evans, they could get close to the total needed to complete a deal for Watson, who left the Sonics via free agency in 2002. 
_

I think this coudl be a smart move for Denver. Flip could help score while Moore and Brunson could help down low. Cleaves or Brunson would probably be waived or traded right away.

I like this because it would cut salary, plus it would help us patch two holes. Granted, it wouldn't fill the holes the way Artest would, but it would allow us to hold onto Nene and see how his rehab goes, while still helping out for the short term. I dont' know about the long term, but it might not be a bad idea.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

While, we'd get ripped off. Flip sucks, straight up.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nugzhomer said:


> While, we'd get ripped off. Flip sucks, straight up.


If the Nuggets got Evans out of that deal, I'd help Watson pack his bags.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

That's the point. Flip would be a patch, not a fix, and he's a free agent at the end of the season. Evans would be a monster in the post right now for us, and Mikki Moore coudl be antoher big man who coudl help us out.

All that for Watson? It's a steal.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

No to Brunson, and yes to Reggie Evans. He would be vital for the Nuggets.


----------



## EJlover (Aug 15, 2002)

And if you got more than one player for Earl, who would you waive? Nuggets roster is full, and from the salary implications the Nuggets would have to bring in four players to meet Earl's salary. If this is part of a three-way deal it makes more sense, but if it's straight up it makes no sense at all.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

More realistically, the "other piece" would be Vitaly Potapenko. A 3-1 deal mean syou have to waive two, which wouldn't make sense. Vitaly is a capable center, if hardly refined. And Evans would have to approve any trade, being on a QO. As does Murray, but he probably will.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

What about Radmanovich? He's disgruntled...and he can hit the outside shot better than Camby can.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Evans is a one dimensional rebounder, nothing more. Yeah, we need a big, and i'd like to have him, but let's not get carried away.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

man this is B.S., this is not the deal i was looking for. We get teased about Pierce, then Peja, then Artest and this one is probably the one that's going to happen. Two scrubs for Watson. I'm bummed.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Radmanovic has said he will veto any trade from Seattle.


Evans is no scrub. He might be "just a rebounder", but since he's the best one of those that the league has to offer.........


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

If I were the Nuggets I'd take Watson for Flip. You guys have 3 PG's and Watson is on a bigger contract and not really needed. Flip is expiring after this year and can be a good scorer off the bench. As long as you guys get a big outta this deal, with not a very long contract I think you guys make out good.

Also, why don't you guys give Klieza some minutes and see what he can do? Who knows maybe he can produce and you guys found something..


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Kleiza was getting regular minutes until this past week or so. I don't know what Karl's doing by not playing him as much.

He's proven his worth as a banger and "poor man's Najera." I think he's found a spot on the Nuggets' bench for a few years at least.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

nugzhomer said:


> While, we'd get ripped off. Flip sucks, straight up.


 I guess that 21 PPG he was avg before he dislocated his fingers the other night proves he sucks. Straight UP!!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Murray averages 11ppg, not 21.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

I wouldn't trade Reggie---he's our only consistent rebounder besides Danny, & Danny is not reliable. Knowing the idiots running the FO, they'll put Nick, who gets into foul trouble way too much & has small hands & trouble rebounding, into the starting lineup with ******* Vitaly Potapenko who can't rebound worth ****. That sounds like a Sonics/Weiss move.

Anyway, if we could somehow unload Flip & Vitaly for a must needed defensive guard, I'd do it. His salary is ridiculous, but look at the Sonics payroll, 25th in the league. The FO did nothing to replace AD/JJ in the offseason, & this would be a move in the right direction. Who knows, he might beat out Luke for a starting job.

also, if Denver wants to resign Flip, I don't think he would be too expensive, unless he begins averaging 22+ points a game, then maybe he'll get full MLE or something, but Karl is familiar with Flip so maybe that works to your advantage.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

He would definitely beat out Luke for the starting job.

The guy is a flat gamer, period. He has great defense, quick feet, and he can routinely hit the 3 as if it's a layup. I hate to see him go, but dang, we need help with all of our injuries, and this might be the best way to obtain it.

I'd take Vitaly and Flip straight across...but I'd rather have Reggie Evans.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

ill pack reggie evan's bags


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> He would definitely beat out Luke for the starting job.
> 
> The guy is a flat gamer, period. He has great defense, quick feet, and he can routinely hit the 3 as if it's a layup. I hate to see him go, but dang, we need help with all of our injuries, and this might be the best way to obtain it.
> 
> I'd take Vitaly and Flip straight across...but I'd rather have Reggie Evans.


hell, Damien might beat out Luke on the starting job, lol


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ShamBulls said:


> Murray averages 11ppg, not 21.


He's talking about when Ray Allen went down a year or 2 ago. He did pretty damn good then.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

myELFboy said:


> hell, Damien might beat out Luke on the starting job, lol


ELF, I have a question. If my memory is correct the Sonics resigned Potapenko this offseason, what does his contract look like? Or does he expire after this season as well?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> Murray averages 11ppg, not 21.


 No I was talking about the 3 games prior to him dislocating his finger. Sorry for not relaying that better


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

this is just made up info because the sonics happen to be in town and they are desperate for a point guard


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> ill pack reggie evan's bags


Sign me up for Reggie Evans. Id love to have him in a Nuggets uniform.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Telling Denver fans that the Nuggets were leading the way for ARtest and then getting involved in Flip rumors is like getting kicked in the groin just after Alyssa Milano agrees to sleep with you. Just a dirty trick!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> ELF, I have a question. If my memory is correct the Sonics resigned Potapenko this offseason, what does his contract look like? Or does he expire after this season as well?




Potapenko signed for 3 million, for only one season.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> ELF, I have a question. If my memory is correct the Sonics resigned Potapenko this offseason, what does his contract look like? Or does he expire after this season as well?



it's a 2 year deal; first year $3,000,000 & next year $3,315,000. So reasonable as a starter, backup, or guy riding the pine all year & getting occasional PT. I wouldn't mind losing him btw .

EDIT: whoops, I guess I should read ALL the posts before I reply ^^^


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

myELFboy said:


> it's a 2 year deal; first year $3,000,000 & next year $3,500,000. So reasonable as a starter, backup, or guy riding the pine all year & getting occasional PT. I wouldn't mind losing him btw .


Yeah, then I guess it wouldn't be a horrible trade for Denver. Potapenko is a decent backup/starter in these kinds of cases. I'd do it if I were Denver.

Also, anything new on Lenard and him wanting to be traded?


----------

